# Type Me, Please: I've Been Waiting!!



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
No, I do not think so.
*2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
I prefer the first image because it is calm and serene. The water looks cold. Maybe we're in Alaska, or Norway? I would guess as such because a type of aurora can be seen. It is quite beautiful. The water blends with the aurora and it looks like a painting--watercolor style. The aurora stands out like a shining light--Gatsby's light. The whole image looks quiet and calm, ad I enjoy the serenity. As opposed to the second image, where we're in a coffee shop. That's a little too much stimulus for me. I prefer the content more than the filter. Although, filters _can_ be nice, to be true.

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
I am a person who is mostly deeply serious to the point of being robotic, because human emotions escape me. It's not to say that I don't understand them or that I'm a dangerous sociopath; I just have trouble interpreting them. It's in that case where I rely on a systems-oriented approach to analyze others' feelings and probably intuition. Predictable patterns that seem like they'll recur. I'm a kind person, though. As well as being a bit socially inept, I love people and I love organizin them. I just don't let my love for them show.

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
I want to be a person that jumps out of bed every day and gets the morning started with a smile. I can be quite dour. Usually, I may be smiling, but deep inside I feel terrible. So, not feeling like shit is a high priority. In other words, I want to be a go-getter. But it's hard to be that when you've got somany things on your mind and daydream at the snap of somebody else's fingers. It's a real fault.

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
I think others would describe me as serious and studious. To be honest, I stopped thinking about how others would think of me a long time ago. I think others perceive me as cruel, indifferent, and pyschopathic; but that couldn't be further from the truth. I'm just emotionally constipated. I think it's this emotional constipation that makes me seem cold and heartless. I just don't know how to get my emotions out into the world in a way that is accepted by modern society, which turns my mood sour. I'm constantly fighting between two extremes: joy and utter hopelessness.

*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why?*
In life, I find honesty, loyalty, and and appreciation for happiness to be paramountly significant. I find many things to be helpful, but those are the concepts I most value, if I were honest.

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
New situations freak me out at times. I think it's because I'm an introvert. I plan to do things during the day, so when a sudden new engagement comes up, it's awfully surprising. I've learned to adapt, though. When someone springs a new event on me, I react with anger(and frustration) if I'm not on the ball. Otherwise, I react calmly and kindly. I've trained myself quite well.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
I start to get really nervous and beg to leave whatever event we're at; either that, or I force myself to soldier through and be quiet. I am very mentally strong, but places with large crowds terrify me while all the while do intrigue me. I don't like to get left behind in the throngs of people at big events or celebrations, because then I can't keep track of people. My emotions get to me.

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
Enjoyable situations for me always include intellectual stimulation. I love reading, writing, studying, playing instruments, and learning (in any way). It's a whole lot of fun. These activities really stimulate dopamine release and offer a sense of joy and completion of self.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
I prefer one-on-one interaction because I get nervous otherwise. Group interaction is fun, and I've learnt to deal with it, but it's honestly quite a mess. I tend not to stick to groups for that reason, even though I love social interaction. I love it because I learn a lot from other people and value their company.

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
I love people in general. But people can be pretty annoying. I'm annoyed by various social issues, like commercialism, top-heavy communism, capitalist jargon, global warming (it is a thing, I swear it!), how people are divided by religion. You can talk to me about any controversial or opinion-y topic and chances are I'll have a specific take on it and want to play devil's advocate for the sake of making you better. I hold society's traditions very dear, but I also want to improve what we have in order to make a better world. I love people; I find them very interesting. Endlessly fascinating.

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
I don't mind authority so as long as I'm being respected. And even if I'm not, I can find a reason to respect fellow co-workers. I'm pretty flexible. But there are certain lines with me you don't cross. I'm respectful about those, too; I just hate injustice and unfairness. It's only right to hate it when it comes to yourself, too, hmm?

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
Order: the state of something being organized or otherwise carefully fashioned to fit an idea
Chaos: randomness; entropy; the idea that we all one day will die... mania
I like order in my life, but I'm also pretty disorganized as far as a type A personality goes. I love knowing where everything is in the house and I love keeping things clean. I just don't often follow my own advice.

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
I fear a lack of competence and not completing my goals. I fear not protecting my family. I fear death.

*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
I desire knowledge. I desire security. I desire wealth, as part of that security. I desire happiness for my family. I desire education. I desire a nice home. I want a lot of things, but I know I have to work for them. I want all this because it's just me. All of this has to do with my home life as well as a personal desire to just jump for everything at once. I'm a type A, after all.

*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a. I like gaining knowledge. This is an easy, not-so time-consuming activity.
b. Socializing.

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
For self-actualization. I think I'm an IXXJ. I think so because of my preference for introversion and my like of order.

*18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?*
No, not anything.

Sakinorva:

Most likely (MBTI) type is... INTP


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

eatery125 said:


> *1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> No, I do not think so.


So then this should be easy.




> *2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
> I prefer the first image because it is calm and serene. The water looks cold. Maybe we're in Alaska, or Norway? I would guess as such because a type of aurora can be seen. It is quite beautiful. The water blends with the aurora and it looks like a painting--watercolor style. The aurora stands out like a shining light--Gatsby's light. The whole image looks quiet and calm, ad I enjoy the serenity. As opposed to the second image, where we're in a coffee shop. That's a little too much stimulus for me. I prefer the content more than the filter. Although, filters _can_ be nice, to be true.


You detail out the feeling and sensation of the picture. As well as a guess at where it might be. Also very confusingly right after you say the coffee shop is too much stimulus for you. If it is the picture I'm thinking of it is just a girl eating bread. So this could be argued in any direction.




> *3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
> I am a person who is mostly deeply serious to the point of being robotic, because human emotions escape me. It's not to say that I don't understand them or that I'm a dangerous sociopath; I just have trouble interpreting them. It's in that case where I rely on a systems-oriented approach to analyze others' feelings and probably intuition. Predictable patterns that seem like they'll recur. I'm a kind person, though. As well as being a bit socially inept, I love people and I love organizin them. I just don't let my love for them show.


People who describe themselves like this are usually Te. Ti types who would be more robotic almost never seem to have an awareness of this. Also you are an Aspie, which explains why you talk about being overstimulated by the cafe. Anyway your talk on system based and not giving much care to people is very strongly a Te type of answer. xxTJ




> *4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
> I want to be a person that jumps out of bed every day and gets the morning started with a smile. I can be quite dour. *Usually, I may be smiling, but deep inside I feel terrible.* So, *not feeling like shit is a high priority*. In other words, I want to be a go-getter. But it's hard to be that when you've got somany things on your mind and daydream at the snap of somebody else's fingers. It's a real fault.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

The Last said:


> I have found that INTJ and INTP get mistyped as each other a lot. The closest people to me are generally NTs and I hang around certain kinds of group chats that kind of filters for those types. You are definitely in the INTJ camp. INTPs like systems as a way of learning something, but you seem to employ systems to live. That is the main thing I notice as a difference. INTJ is much more into controlling things where INTPs don't actually care.


Thank you so much fortaking the time to read my post.


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

Any other opinions? :kitteh:


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

What is your opinion about the past? What exactly do you like to write about? What do you like to learn about? And why? Would you prefer to learn/write about something old that you care about or rather indulge in writing/thinking/learning about what kind of stuff could happen in the future? All the possibilities?
How hard did you try answering question 2, with the picture? Was it a natural answer or did you try hard?

Are you careful, skeptical? 

When you are in a new room with poeple, what do you focus on first? Safety? How does the room look? Focusing on individual objects? How do the people look? Or are you more focused on the general vibe and idea of the room?


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

eatery125 said:


> *1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> No, I do not think so.


That makes typing a little easier, although there's lots of people who have things they don't even know about. 



> *2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
> I prefer the first image because it is calm and serene. The water looks cold. Maybe we're in Alaska, or Norway? I would guess as such because a type of aurora can be seen. It is quite beautiful. The water blends with the aurora and it looks like a painting--watercolor style. The aurora stands out like a shining light--Gatsby's light. The whole image looks quiet and calm, ad I enjoy the serenity. As opposed to the second image, where we're in a coffee shop. That's a little too much stimulus for me. I prefer the content more than the filter. Although, filters _can_ be nice, to be true.


Disliking stimulus fits with introverted types, especially the INxJ types. You're guessing a lot as to the circumstances of the pictures in a way that could fit with Ni, but it doesn't have to be dominant based on just that. 



> *3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
> I am a person who is mostly deeply serious to the point of being robotic, because human emotions escape me. It's not to say that I don't understand them or that I'm a dangerous sociopath; I just have trouble interpreting them. It's in that case where I rely on a systems-oriented approach to analyze others' feelings and probably intuition. Predictable patterns that seem like they'll recur. I'm a kind person, though. As well as being a bit socially inept, I love people and I love organizin them. I just don't let my love for them show.


This bad grasp of human emotions is most common in TJs and TPs. This would leave IxTJ and IxTP as the most probable type categories for you. Loving people is lots more common for the TJ types than the TP types, especially with the organizing bit. 

I'm leaning towards INTJ already for you, although there's always the danger here that reading your self-described type under your name might have influenced me of course. 



> *4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
> I want to be a person that jumps out of bed every day and gets the morning started with a smile. I can be quite dour. Usually, I may be smiling, but deep inside I feel terrible. So, not feeling like shit is a high priority. In other words, I want to be a go-getter. But it's hard to be that when you've got so many things on your mind and daydream at the snap of somebody else's fingers. It's a real fault.


This fits with possible inferior Se. INxJs often have trouble with the demands of the physical world and tend to want to be 'out there' more. Putting up a front for a bad emotional state is common for high Te low Fi, although it can fit with other types too. 
Daydreaming is typical Ni dominant. 



> *5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> I think others would describe me as serious and studious. To be honest, I stopped thinking about how others would think of me a long time ago. I think others perceive me as cruel, indifferent, and pyschopathic; but that couldn't be further from the truth. I'm just emotionally constipated. I think it's this emotional constipation that makes me seem cold and heartless. I just don't know how to get my emotions out into the world in a way that is accepted by modern society, which turns my mood sour. I'm constantly fighting between two extremes: joy and utter hopelessness.


This is a little more extreme than what I'm used to from INTJs, but it's perfectly in line with the standard. It's very common for INTJs to feel like people view them this way. 



> *6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why?*
> In life, I find honesty, loyalty, and and appreciation for happiness to be paramountly significant. I find many things to be helpful, but those are the concepts I most value, if I were honest.


Naming a few things here is typical for Fi-users, focusing on the concepts fits with an intuitive type and there's a vagueness there that is actually typical for Ni-dominants. 



> *7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
> New situations freak me out at times. I think it's because I'm an introvert. I plan to do things during the day, so when a sudden new engagement comes up, it's awfully surprising. I've learned to adapt, though. When someone springs a new event on me, I react with anger(and frustration) if I'm not on the ball. Otherwise, I react calmly and kindly. I've trained myself quite well.


INxJ types are known for this situation where they're so set on the things they've planned to do that this type of reaction is actually typical. I have the same kind of response often. It has to do with some interaction between dominant Ni and inferior Se. 



> *8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> I start to get really nervous and beg to leave whatever event we're at; either that, or I force myself to soldier through and be quiet. I am very mentally strong, but places with large crowds terrify me while all the while do intrigue me. I don't like to get left behind in the throngs of people at big events or celebrations, because then I can't keep track of people. My emotions get to me.


Introvert, check. Trouble dealing with the demands of the real world, check, descriptions like 'mentally strong' actually also a check. 
I'm pretty convinced of INTJ at this point and there's not a lot that could bring me to question it. Everything fits just a little too perfectly. 



> *9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> Enjoyable situations for me always include intellectual stimulation. I love reading, writing, studying, playing instruments, and learning (in any way). It's a whole lot of fun. These activities really stimulate dopamine release and offer a sense of joy and completion of self.


Fits very well with dominant Ni. 



> *10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
> I prefer one-on-one interaction because I get nervous otherwise. Group interaction is fun, and I've learnt to deal with it, but it's honestly quite a mess. I tend not to stick to groups for that reason, even though I love social interaction. I love it because I learn a lot from other people and value their company.


Nothing that deviates from INTJ here. 



> *11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
> I love people in general. But people can be pretty annoying. I'm annoyed by various social issues, like commercialism, top-heavy communism, capitalist jargon, global warming (it is a thing, I swear it!), how people are divided by religion. You can talk to me about any controversial or opinion-y topic and chances are I'll have a specific take on it and want to play devil's advocate for the sake of making you better. I hold society's traditions very dear, but I also want to improve what we have in order to make a better world. I love people; I find them very interesting. Endlessly fascinating.


Worried about broad societal issues is typical for Ni dominants. Having these strong opinions and feeling like you have a good take on things is also pretty typical for the Te/Fi side of INTJs. 



> *12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
> I don't mind authority so as long as I'm being respected. And even if I'm not, I can find a reason to respect fellow co-workers. I'm pretty flexible. But there are certain lines with me you don't cross. I'm respectful about those, too; I just hate injustice and unfairness. It's only right to hate it when it comes to yourself, too, hmm?


Extremely typical for INTJ. Most INTJs are very independent but can function well in an organization. They are great at standing up for themselves though and will often do so, even when faced with authority. 



> *13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
> Order: the state of something being organized or otherwise carefully fashioned to fit an idea
> Chaos: randomness; entropy; the idea that we all one day will die... mania
> I like order in my life, but I'm also pretty disorganized as far as a type A personality goes. I love knowing where everything is in the house and I love keeping things clean. I just don't often follow my own advice.


I've noticed that most INxJs have a strong leaning towards order but can have trouble actually doing the work on it. It's just so much boring work when in you head you've already done it. Again, fits perfectly. 



> *14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
> I fear a lack of competence and not completing my goals. I fear not protecting my family. I fear death.


That's Te all the way. 



> *15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
> I desire knowledge. I desire security. I desire wealth, as part of that security. I desire happiness for my family. I desire education. I desire a nice home. I want a lot of things, but I know I have to work for them. I want all this because it's just me. All of this has to do with my home life as well as a personal desire to just jump for everything at once. I'm a type A, after all.


INTJs are pretty good at forming their wants into concrete goals and finding out how to get there. I see this too for you. 



> *16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> a. I like gaining knowledge. This is an easy, not-so time-consuming activity.
> b. Socializing.


Ni-dominant for the gaining knowledge part. 
Socializing as a draining activity fits with inferior Se and lack of Fe. 



> *17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
> For self-actualization. I think I'm an IXXJ. I think so because of my preference for introversion and my like of order.


I agree and I agree with your reasons as well. 



> *18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?*
> No, not anything.
> 
> Sakinorva:
> ...


There's an overwhelming amount of evidence here for INTJ. Dominant Ni is everywhere, I see Te, Fi and even a lot of inferior Se. 
It looks like you have a very good grasp of your own psyche because it's not always this easy and consistent to type someone. 

I can honestly see no other option for you. That's my verdict and I hope it helps you.


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

@Buttahfly: Thank you for the help! It does indeed help.


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

EDITED


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

How would I know if I'm an INTJ vs. ISFJ?

I have certain people in my life that think I'm one type or the other, but I'm honestly never sure what to answer them.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

eatery125 said:


> How would I know if I'm an INTJ vs. ISFJ?
> 
> I have certain people in my life that think I'm one type or the other, but I'm honestly never sure what to answer them.


I think the best way to go about this is to find an ISFJ and ask them about them. Outwardly, people may behave similarly. You would need to get to know their thoughts.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

eatery125 said:


> How would I know if I'm an INTJ vs. ISFJ?
> 
> I have certain people in my life that think I'm one type or the other, but I'm honestly never sure what to answer them.


Those are two very, very different types and if you're doubting between those two it feels a lot like your friends have very different understandings of the MBTI theory. 
That said, either type can have presentations that can look similar if you don't know the person very well. 

Rereading your earlier post I find it hard to believe that anyone could seriously think you might be an ISFJ. I think if that is the case, your self-description probably needs a lot of work.


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

Should I fill out another questionnaire to see if that would make things clearer?


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

eatery125 said:


> Should I fill out another questionnaire to see if that would make things clearer?


Debatable. Learning more about typology/cognition, observing the other types, and introspection will likely be more useful to you if your purpose is to find out your type.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

eatery125 said:


> Should I fill out another questionnaire to see if that would make things clearer?


Could work, but questionnaires are often really dependent on how well you know yourself and how much you're willing to share about yourself. I've seen many questionnaires where it's just not feasible to come to any conclusion. That said, I would be willing to try and type you based on a questionnaire. No promises though.


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

@Drecon Seems cool. I'll do my best, trying harder than I did last time. I'll answer whatever you need me to.

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *

I've had my friends not respond to me for days on end after talking to me non-stop for months, and though I've trained myself to be less needy, when they do this occasionally it can still come as quite the shock because I never know exactly where I stand in relationships even after talking to my supposed "friends" for a long while. This could be because I'm not particularly emotionally open with people that live far away from me (most of my friends are long-distance), and I don't want them taking advantage of me... 

...like somehow stealing my credit card number or something. Or it could just be them not willing to commit... or it's possible it's both, and it becomes a disastrous mix of distrust. So my initial reaction--in sum--would be to get angry and upset, but not necessarily say anything than, "Are you okay? Let me know" and then wait. After a few days I might check up on that person depending on how close we are and what I perceive the situation to be, and I might be worried for them, but not really where I stand. Usually I try to tamp down on the selfishness because I know it doesn't accomplish anything.

In this scenario I think the primary focus of my feelings would be a type of worry, as if I'd done something wrong or if the person was alright.

*SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*

I've had situations like this before where I've tried to bend the rules for people just because I enjoyed teaching them, as I enjoy tutoring as a whole. I didn't necessarily enjoy helping _them_, but I liked the idea of seeing the result of their good grade because it would prove my chops. So I helped them, and I was very clear about it not violating any type of ethics I'd previously been taught about the situation or any I held dear, since I can be very strict. 

This particular time I'm referencing is when I was tutoring a kid my age in a language I speak pretty well, and he kept asking me to give him answers as opposed to do the commonly-accepted tutorly thing of "guide, not provide". He was pretty persistent about it, too. Eventually I got so frustrated with being faux-nice that I bluntly told him that cheating was against my values and I wouldn't stand for it, so if he wanted help, he'd have to come up with something different. It pained me a little, but I felt better afterwards._
_
What stands out to me in this scenario is what is the "right" thing to do according to me. I don't know if I'm programmed to like the "right" things because they're things society values as being right, or if I've sufficiently developed my own moral code. Either way, I'm exceptionally picky about what jobs I accept if it hits me in the "truth" bone._
_
Decision flow:

You want help? That's nice. Maybe I can help you.
Oh, that's right. It's a take-home test. Maybe not.
Yeah, actually. That wouldn't be a good idea. You'd bend the rules too much.
How do I know you'd do that? (_me, now bristling at the whining_) You're fighting me, and I can't allow that.
Sorry, no can do.

*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*

I like Project 2 because it reminds me of how I've been gathering information on language learning for the past 3 years. I've been putting things into categories in my mind, silently, and if anyone has any questions about common issues that arise in the field, I can answer them with relative ease now that I've built up a knowledge base. I've streamlined everything for my own use as well as others._
_
I don't prefer to work in groups unless very specific conditions are met, so Project 1 is out. I don't prefer to discuss my ideas out loud extensively... I like to research a lot beforehand and then present them. And even then, I still dislike it.

*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*

I'm probably assessing each idea for its logical validity and assessing each person for how good they are even though we're talking about ideas. Not the nicest thing to do, I know, but I do it.

When I've had group projects like this in the past, I usually just think about _my_ ideas and refining them and trying to make them more original according to what I hear tossed around.

I want a high-quality product that has good flow and organization. I'm probably already thinking of how to organize it and how to direct everybody according to how I see the project working, while simultaneously trying not to get stomped on so I can get the leader role so the project runs according to that ideal. 

I'm probably also listening to the ideas to see how I can flesh them out... or throw them out. 

*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*

I like to sit on the couch and read forums or watch YouTube, sometimes learn. Lately I've been in a bit of a funk. Normally low-key activities help since my mind can be whipping a million miles a minute with worry on some occasions. On weekends I just love to sit down to recharge, and I do love to talk to people, but only if it's at my own pace, like through texting as opposed to a fast-paced mode like Discord chatting.

I feel I draw non-physical energy from reading and listening to music.

*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor
*
1. Musician
2. Teacher
3. Computer Programmer

It was a bit difficult to pick only 3 because I could see pros and cons to each, different outcomes for each. I didn't want to be in a dead-end job or one I sucked in.

Mattered most: since we took money out of the equation... 1. What I'd excel in 2. What I enjoy

I only picked the 3 jobs I'd find the most enjoyment in. But musician or something related to music would probably be my top choice since music is so therapeutic for me.

*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*



The main things that stand out to me in this picture are the perspective (like how the river comes to a point) and the green plants in the background.

I think I focused on those things because that's where the photographer naturally wants your eye to be drawn. He wants you to have that sense of perspective so you feel you're on a river under these gigantic rocks. He wants you to feel their power, and, maybe, majesty.

The only things that appealed to me about this photo were the colors of the plants and the river. They brightened up an otherwise boring landscape and brought life to it. And maybe that was the point of the photo, to showcase "hidden life".


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

eatery125 said:


> @Drecon Seems cool. I'll do my best, trying harder than I did last time. I'll answer whatever you need me to.


Very good. I'll do my best here and hopefully we can work with this. This questionnaire isn't my favourite since it focuses a lot on the feeling/thinking side, but not as much on the sensing/intuition side, but I see a lot of text, so that should help a lot.

*



SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

Click to expand...

*


> I've had my friends not respond to me for days on end after talking to me non-stop for months, and though I've trained myself to be less needy, when they do this occasionally it can still come as quite the shock because I never know exactly where I stand in relationships even after talking to my supposed "friends" for a long while. This could be because I'm not particularly emotionally open with people that live far away from me (most of my friends are long-distance), and I don't want them taking advantage of me...
> 
> ...like somehow stealing my credit card number or something. Or it could just be them not willing to commit... or it's possible it's both, and it becomes a disastrous mix of distrust. So my initial reaction--in sum--would be to get angry and upset, but not necessarily say anything than, "Are you okay? Let me know" and then wait. After a few days I might check up on that person depending on how close we are and what I perceive the situation to be, and I might be worried for them, but not really where I stand. Usually I try to tamp down on the selfishness because I know it doesn't accomplish anything.
> 
> In this scenario I think the primary focus of my feelings would be a type of worry, as if I'd done something wrong or if the person was alright.


I can see possible high Fi and low Te here. Low Te is often signaled by doubt to your own social status and the status of your friendships, which I can see possible traces of. High Fi could fit with the way you focus on your own feelings in the matter (which is probably a good thing, since that's the one thing here that is actually within your sphere of influence). 

*



SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

Click to expand...

*


> I've had situations like this before where I've tried to bend the rules for people just because I enjoyed teaching them, as I enjoy tutoring as a whole. I didn't necessarily enjoy helping _them_, but I liked the idea of seeing the result of their good grade because it would prove my chops. So I helped them, and I was very clear about it not violating any type of ethics I'd previously been taught about the situation or any I held dear, since I can be very strict.
> 
> This particular time I'm referencing is when I was tutoring a kid my age in a language I speak pretty well, and he kept asking me to give him answers as opposed to do the commonly-accepted tutorly thing of "guide, not provide". He was pretty persistent about it, too. Eventually I got so frustrated with being faux-nice that I bluntly told him that cheating was against my values and I wouldn't stand for it, so if he wanted help, he'd have to come up with something different. It pained me a little, but I felt better afterwards.
> 
> ...




Again, I see a lot of Fi here. Wanting to help others, wanting to feel good about yourself by helping others, letting your values take precedence when faced with a question like this. I could definitely see you as an IxFP. I need more info, but Fi seems very much one of your main drivers.

*



SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

Click to expand...

*


> I like Project 2 because it reminds me of how I've been gathering information on language learning for the past 3 years. I've been putting things into categories in my mind, silently, and if anyone has any questions about common issues that arise in the field, I can answer them with relative ease now that I've built up a knowledge base. I've streamlined everything for my own use as well as others.
> 
> I don't prefer to work in groups unless very specific conditions are met, so Project 1 is out. I don't prefer to discuss my ideas out loud extensively... I like to research a lot beforehand and then present them. And even then, I still dislike it.


Putting things into categories is often the domain of Ni, so that's a possibility for you (could be Si too). Streamlining your thought process isn't really something I recognize in the cognitive functions, but depending on the context it could have some relevance. 
Disliking group work and hating to discuss your ideas out loud points to inferior Te, so that would definitely fit the IxFP type. 

*



SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

Click to expand...

*


> I'm probably assessing each idea for its logical validity and assessing each person for how good they are even though we're talking about ideas. Not the nicest thing to do, I know, but I do it.
> 
> When I've had group projects like this in the past, I usually just think about _my_ ideas and refining them and trying to make them more original according to what I hear tossed around.
> 
> ...


Again, the focus on 'your' ideas smells like Fi. Assessing ideas for logical validity could be Ti, but honestly, I've found that any type can do that to a level that they themselves are proud of. 
The way you handle these ideas from others and yourself could fit with either Ne or Ni. Hard to say which one might fit better at this point.

This particular answer doesn't neatly fit with IxFP, so I'll keep that in mind.

*



SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

Click to expand...

*


> I like to sit on the couch and read forums or watch YouTube, sometimes learn. Lately I've been in a bit of a funk. Normally low-key activities help since my mind can be whipping a million miles a minute with worry on some occasions. On weekends I just love to sit down to recharge, and I do love to talk to people, but only if it's at my own pace, like through texting as opposed to a fast-paced mode like Discord chatting.
> 
> I feel I draw non-physical energy from reading and listening to music.


This fits well with being an introvert. This could fit with Fi, drawing energy from activities that are personally meaningful, but it can be hard to pinpoint that kind of thing based on a question like this. I'm pretty certain of you being an introvert though.

*



SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

Click to expand...

*


> 1. Musician
> 2. Teacher
> 3. Computer Programmer
> 
> ...


Again, this could fit with Fi, focusing on the things that are personally meaningful.

*



SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Click to expand...

*


> The main things that stand out to me in this picture are the perspective (like how the river comes to a point) and the green plants in the background.
> 
> I think I focused on those things because that's where the photographer naturally wants your eye to be drawn. He wants you to have that sense of perspective so you feel you're on a river under these gigantic rocks. He wants you to feel their power, and, maybe, majesty.
> 
> The only things that appealed to me about this photo were the colors of the plants and the river. They brightened up an otherwise boring landscape and brought life to it. And maybe that was the point of the photo, to showcase "hidden life".


You seem to focus more on general impressions in this picture than the details, which leads me to think that Se is more likely than Si. You also take a holistic perspective, which fits with Ni over Ne. 

Overall, I think that ISFP would fit you best, based on the above. I feel like I don't have the complete picture yet when it comes to S/N, but I do see traces of Ni over Ne and Se over Si, so ISFP could fit. 

Just in case, two more questions to figure out if my impression of you is correct: 

1: Do you find yourself returning to the same ideas a lot, or do you keep on thinking up new ideas all the time?

2: Are you more interested in exploring new things and places or new ideas? 

Maybe those can finalize the typing, otherwise I'll see if I can drill up some more questions for you.


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

Drecon said:


> You seem to focus more on general impressions in this picture than the details, which leads me to think that Se is more likely than Si. You also take a holistic perspective, which fits with Ni over Ne.
> 
> Overall, I think that ISFP would fit you best, based on the above. I feel like I don't have the complete picture yet when it comes to S/N, but I do see traces of Ni over Ne and Se over Si, so ISFP could fit.
> 
> ...


1. I'm a bit torn here, though the more I think about it I think the answer is obvious. On the one hand I love revisiting old ideas, say for stories, I had and fleshing them out, but I also like reading prompts or watching shows to remix stuff. Sometimes they get stuck in a queue, though, and all the same ideas filter through each supposedly unique narrative.

2. When I'm writing, there's an initial excitement to the creation as I'm doing the work, which would suggest I like exploring the idea, as the hobby is nothing if not new ideas coming to the fore and being turned over. But something tells me that I just like designing the aesthetic of the narrative as opposed to actually getting things done. I try to be completionist, but most of the time I leave things undone for a long while until I've really thought them through. Outside of writing, I do love to go to new places with people that will take me there, but I get bored quickly if we're not talking about something new and exciting, or silly. I do that a lot with my dad. We exchange a lot of puns and jab each other humorously. Or we talk about some theoretical concept decently in-depth on car rides home.

If you need more info, just let me know


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

eatery125 said:


> 1. I'm a bit torn here, though the more I think about it I think the answer is obvious. On the one hand I love revisiting old ideas, say for stories, I had and fleshing them out,


That would fit Ni more than Ne.



> but I also like reading prompts or watching shows to remix stuff.


Ni actually does need a lot of input to do its work. Ideas always come from somewhere, no matter what personality you have. This just means you actively kickstart the creative process.



> Sometimes they get stuck in a queue, though,


That does fit with inferior Te.



> and all the same ideas filter through each supposedly unique narrative.


This is an interesting point. Could you expand on that a bit? How much do you mean that these ideas are "the same ideas" and how much goes into the unique narratives? 

You could for example compare two writers I like to compare: 

George R. R. Martin has an expansive world with many characters that all have seperate storylines. There are lots of ideas in there and every one of the ideas needs to get its time to shine. 

Stephen King writes narratives with a single storyline and has a single idea that he wants to get across. He has many characters, but ultimately his story gets to a single end-point. 

Do you think either one of those would fit your style more?



> 2. When I'm writing, there's an initial excitement to the creation as I'm doing the work, which would suggest I like exploring the idea, as the hobby is nothing if not new ideas coming to the fore and being turned over. But something tells me that I just like designing the aesthetic of the narrative as opposed to actually getting things done.


This would fit Se/Ni more than Ne/Si I think.



> I try to be completionist, but most of the time I leave things undone for a long while until I've really thought them through.


Again, that does fit Ni more than Ne, generally.



> Outside of writing, I do love to go to new places with people that will take me there, but I get bored quickly if we're not talking about something new and exciting, or silly. I do that a lot with my dad. We exchange a lot of puns and jab each other humorously. Or we talk about some theoretical concept decently in-depth on car rides home.
> 
> If you need more info, just let me know


That last part could fit with either Ne or Se, so it can be hard to keep them apart from a text description. 

In general I'm still leaning ISFP, but I'm curious as to your answer to the writers question above.


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

Drecon said:


> This is an interesting point. Could you expand on that a bit? How much do you mean that these ideas are "the same ideas" and how much goes into the unique narratives?
> 
> You could for example compare two writers I like to compare:
> 
> ...


I split ideas from separate stories and turn them into new ones, or attempt to. Does that make sense?

I relate to the second description more.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Many possibilities...but I am suggesting INFJ. I see that hasn't been mentioned yet, but to me at least this looks very INFJ. INFJs can typically range from enneagram 4,5,6 and 9 and they all look very very different. Maybe take a look and see if that fits?

"I rely on a systems-oriented approach to analyze others' feelings and probably intuition. Predictable patterns that seem like they'll recur. I'm a kind person, though. As well as being a bit socially inept, I love people and I love organizin them. I just don't let my love for them show." Could be an INFJ or INTP, but sounds like you value Ti.

INFJs look like INTPs from a distance because INFJs value Ti so very much. INFJs love theories and systems, patterns, math. etc. etc. They also love people, and socializing.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

eatery125 said:


> I split ideas from separate stories and turn them into new ones, or attempt to. Does that make sense?
> 
> I relate to the second description more.


This would fit with Ni over Ne I think. 

I'm going for ISFP for you. I can't be really sure, but what I've read fits better with ISFP than with other types I think. 
It's up to you to figure out if that type fits you though. I'm just some stranger on the internet who is trying to find out about the deepest reaches of your soul through some snippets of text. It's not reasonable to type someone 100% that way, basically ever.


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

Drecon said:


> This would fit with Ni over Ne I think.
> 
> I'm going for ISFP for you. I can't be really sure, but what I've read fits better with ISFP than with other types I think.
> It's up to you to figure out if that type fits you though. I'm just some stranger on the internet who is trying to find out about the deepest reaches of your soul through some snippets of text. It's not reasonable to type someone 100% that way, basically ever.


Alright, thank you! I really appreciate it.

I get every type under the sun, so I never know which I am lol


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

1). What kind of topics interest you? What types of books do you read? Fiction or nonfiction? How do you read them, in a linear fashion or nonlinear? Do you stick to one subject at a time, or usually branch off into something else (and then return later, maybe)? 

Do you read or study because it is primarily useful to you, or do you read for the pure love of understanding something deeply which can take you down many different rabbit holes?

2) Is your schedule, including eating and sleeping, more or less routine? Are you a night owl?

3) What is your personal style in music, art, and entertainment in general? Are there particular genres that you are more drawn to than others?

4) Are you the type to wing a presentation or prepare thoroughly for it? Are you usually on time for things? Are you more likely to start something early or wait until the last minute (and maybe pull an all-nighter) to get something done?

5) How often do you go outside for walks, hikes, bike riding, etc. Do you enjoy getting out in nature and make time for it?


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

ESFJMouse said:


> Many possibilities...but I am suggesting INFJ. I see that hasn't been mentioned yet, but to me at least this looks very INFJ. INFJs can typically range from enneagram 4,5,6 and 9 and they all look very very different. Maybe take a look and see if that fits?
> 
> "I rely on a systems-oriented approach to analyze others' feelings and probably intuition. Predictable patterns that seem like they'll recur. I'm a kind person, though. As well as being a bit socially inept, I love people and I love organizin them. I just don't let my love for them show." Could be an INFJ or INTP, but sounds like you value Ti.
> 
> INFJs look like INTPs from a distance because INFJs value Ti so very much. INFJs love theories and systems, patterns, math. etc. etc. They also love people, and socializing.


It’s IxFP. The emotions part gave it away. It’s an IxFP that’s really gifted in English and probably wants to be an artist/writer. ISFP would explain the Ni usage.

ISFP 4w5 495 or 496 EII


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

goodvibe said:


> 1). What kind of topics interest you? What types of books do you read? Fiction or nonfiction? How do you read them, in a linear fashion or nonlinear? Do you stick to one subject at a time, or usually branch off into something else (and then return later, maybe)?
> 
> Do you read or study because it is primarily useful to you, or do you read for the pure love of understanding something deeply which can take you down many different rabbit holes?
> 
> ...


1. Lately my reading diet has mostly consisted of forum posts on language learning and personality, teaching and parenting, as those are all things I'll expect I'll need in the future or will apply in the near future. I used to read a lot of fiction as a kid and I just got back into fan fiction, but it focuses on real-life people. I remember thinking as a 11-12 year-old, "Why can't books be more realistic?"

I didn't used to like studying. I got good grades without trying up until high school. That's when I consciously began to study and go deeper, and I really enjoyed it. To this day I try my hardest to understand whatever concept comes my way, even if I may not traditionally be interested in it, or even good at it.

When I learn and read, I typically delve into one or two things. You'll see me mention languages a lot in this post, and that's because I love them.

I have books for about ten languages in my room, and with online courses, maybe 15 to 20. The way I learn them these days is more simple, because I forced myself to make a list of all I liked and therefore, no matter what I studied, it would always be one that would work toward a particular goal. (That didn't come naturally to me, though... I had to work at it a bit.)

2. My schedule is routine, but as I live with my parents, have to hold down a job, and take medications, it must be this way. I think I normally would be a night owl without the restrictions.

3. I like pop, rock, and light indie in music. I like what I grew up with, but if I find something related to another interest of mine that could have a practical usage later on, I'll dive into it slowly and savor it. With French, well, I want to learn it. So I started getting into French indie, indie pop, and club music to get used to the pronunciation... among other purposes. But if it's something I don't see immediate use for, I have trouble sticking to it. It's like I can see the details of the use easily in an abstract form in my mind, but my brain just doesn't want to reach for them. With languages, I've been around the rodeo once before so I know a bit of what to expect, but I try to fit too much in at once and everything gets dropped... then slowly built back up to "the one" thing.

4. I do a mix of winging and preparing. My memory can fail me at the worst of times, leaving me stuttering and going, "Um, ah." I usually arrive on time nowadays, but two years ago, left to my own devices, I'd wait 'til the last second to leave the house despite knowing it was better to leave 10-15 minutes earlier. Like I said before, I think I'm rather more a night owl and I do wait 'til the last second to finish things just like I wait 'til the last second to leave. It stresses me out to finish things too early, because at university teachers are always tacking on last-minute additions/switching up grading criteria... so sometimes it pays to work later. But I don't stay up late, because as I still live with my parents, they enforce a "curfew" if you will. They expect me to keep a job and have insurance, so I don't mind going with their flow; it's practical. But at the same time, it grinds my gears.

5. I don't get out much. I think everyone tries exercise at least a little when they're a kid, 'cause there're a lot of bean pole kids out there in the world. Of course, you have the kids that study all the time in their rooms, but most kids seem to like outdoor time more. I was an "outdoor" kid. But I'm not an "outdoor" adult, despite my dislike of my job, which is mostly indoors.


mino said:


> It’s IxFP. The emotions part gave it away. It’s an IxFP that’s really gifted in English and probably wants to be an artist/writer. ISFP would explain the Ni usage.
> 
> ISFP 4w5 495 or 496 EII


Thank you! I appreciate the feedback. 🤓


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

eatery125 said:


> 1. Lately my reading diet has mostly consisted of forum posts on language learning and personality, teaching and parenting, as those are all things I'll expect I'll need in the future or will apply in the near future. I used to read a lot of fiction as a kid and I just got back into fan fiction, but it focuses on real-life people. I remember thinking as a 11-12 year-old, "Why can't books be more realistic?"
> 
> I didn't used to like studying. I got good grades without trying up until high school. That's when I consciously began to study and go deeper, and I really enjoyed it. To this day I try my hardest to understand whatever concept comes my way, even if I may not traditionally be interested in it, or even good at it.
> 
> ...


I think what is fairly certain is that your dominant function is Fi. Based on that, you are most likely IxFP, and I think a subtype of ISFP makes the most sense.

An Enneagram 5 or 5 tritype will help explain a lot of the focus on studying as opposed to some of the more typical Se-driven activities you often see in ISFPs. This may help you develop Te, and even Ti to a greater extent than would be otherwise.

INFP is still a possibility, but less likely based upon most of your answers, but this is just my opinion and hard to really determine for sure. But, I am pretty confident that you are at least IxFP. Look into the difference between Ne and Ni to best determine your type.


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

goodvibe said:


> I think what is fairly certain is that your dominant function is Fi.


Thank you for the time you took to analyze this. May I ask what comes off as Fi?


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

eatery125 said:


> Thank you for the time you took to analyze this. May I ask what comes off as Fi?



Well, it is the way you approach the questions. Your focus is primarily directed inward towards your own values when thinking through ethical type questions. In fact, even nonethical type questions, you are approaching from the same direction of Fi / Te.



eatery125 said:


> I've had situations like this before where I've tried to bend the rules for people just because I enjoyed teaching them, as I enjoy tutoring as a whole. I didn't necessarily enjoy helping _them_, but I liked the idea of seeing the result of their good grade because it would prove my chops. So I helped them, and I was very clear about it not violating any type of ethics I'd previously been taught about the situation or any I held dear, since I can be very strict.






eatery125 said:


> When I've had group projects like this in the past, I usually just think about _my_ ideas and refining them and trying to make them more original according to what I hear tossed around.
> 
> I want a high-quality product that has good flow and organization. I'm probably already thinking of how to organize it and how to direct everybody according to how I see the project working


Fe users, generally speaking, focus more on the external world when making decisions...and at least to me, this comes across in their writing style. Their language and approach would be completely different than Fi who checks first with internal value system.

Fi and Fe can answer exactly the same, but it is moreso the reasoning behind it that matters, and again on almost every single answer given, I am seeing Fi /Te.


These written answers can be helpful in determining type sometimes more than the subjective, value-based, binary questions of the MBTI because it does not check for motivation.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Gal (Jun 6, 2021)

eatery125 said:


> *1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> No, I do not think so.
> *2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
> I prefer the first image because it is calm and serene. The water looks cold. Maybe we're in Alaska, or Norway? I would guess as such because a type of aurora can be seen. It is quite beautiful. The water blends with the aurora and it looks like a painting--watercolor style. The aurora stands out like a shining light--Gatsby's light. The whole image looks quiet and calm, ad I enjoy the serenity. As opposed to the second image, where we're in a coffee shop. That's a little too much stimulus for me. I prefer the content more than the filter. Although, filters _can_ be nice, to be true.
> ...


INTJ. I think. And that's because you came off to me as more of a perceiver than a judger 
I also think you have an ESFP subconscience, Ne nemesis and ISFJ super ego. 
Check this out: 



I'd be glad to chat. You seem my cup of tea.
Good luck!


----------



## eatery125 (Jul 5, 2019)

Could someone help me flesh out inferior Te vs inferior Fe? I’m fairly certain I’m not an INXJ but I’m debating over the ISXPs. I’ve read countless articles and threads on various fora about these types, taken tests too—but I still feel my theoretical knowledge is lacking.

It’s also possible I’m an ISXJ.

I don’t think I’m an EXXP, EXXJ, or INXJ. Probably not INXP, either.

I’m pretty sure I’m a sensor, though. I might just be internally debating too much and it’s causing me a headache… who knows. I appreciate the help that other people previously provided. I’m just trying to narrow down options. At the moment I’m driving myself crazy with different thoughts lol


----------

